# Need Suggestion for a Female Inquisitor



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm looking to create a list that incorporates from inquisitorial allies lead by a female inquisitor of the Ordo Hereticus, but I have had some trouble finding a model to use for the inquisitor. Can anyone give any suggestions? 

I am looking for a model that is well sculpted, has a more modern look, fits into 40k and some from of close combat weapon. Preferably a sword. 

Note: I have seen the ones from GW, and I would rather she not look as though she is from 1435.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/miniatures-detail.asp?ID=34363
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/miniatures-detail.asp?ID=32289
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/miniatures-detail.asp?ID=35598
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/miniatures-detail.asp?ID=34836
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/miniatures-detail.asp?ID=34871
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/miniatures-detail.asp?ID=33633
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/miniatures-detail.asp?ID=31522
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/miniatures-detail.asp?ID=31735

Some of them are more 'goth' than not but better than the GW ones I think.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> I'm looking to create a list that incorporates from inquisitorial allies lead by a female inquisitor of the Ordo Hereticus, but I have had some trouble finding a model to use for the inquisitor. Can anyone give any suggestions?
> 
> I am looking for a model that is well sculpted, has a more modern look, fits into 40k and some from of close combat weapon. Preferably a sword.
> 
> Note: I have seen the ones from GW, and I would rather she not look as though she is from 1435.


http://privateerpress.com/warmachin...enoth/warcasters/feora-protector-of-the-flame

http://privateerpress.com/warmachin...te-of-menoth/warcasters/thyra-flame-of-sorrow


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

This lady looks a little too "Guard" maybe, but still a sweet mini:

http://www.ragingheroes.com/collections/complete-collection/products/kapitan-ivanka-kurganova-28mm


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.infinitythegame.com/infinity/en/2011/miniatures/achilles/


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I really love the infinity minis, but I think they may be a bit futuristic for 40k. I really like those mercinaries figs, and they actually give me some ideas of maybe running a rouge trader with some hired guns. 

Really love these suggestions guys, keep them coming.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

-ahem- Achillies is a bloke !
THis is the one I have my eye on.

http://www.infinitythegame.com/infinity/en/2011/miniatures/joan-of-arc/

The Raging heroes have a good one that is not so guardy. 

http://www.ragingheroes.com/collections/complete-collection/products/asharah-sf-28mm

I've had some success converting Dark Eldar and I've recently made a Ordo Xeno's using a Tau battle suit (posting pics soon)


These ones are ripe for being made into Inquisitors

http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/mercenaries/solos

I am going to go with Madelyn Corbeau !


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, she is at the top of my list so far.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> This lady looks a little too "Guard" maybe, but still a sweet mini:
> 
> http://www.ragingheroes.com/collections/complete-collection/products/kapitan-ivanka-kurganova-28mm


OMG I MUST HAVE ONE.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> -ahem- Achillies is a bloke !


 looked female to me. :laugh:


----------

